# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  Calcolo "del 180"

## roby

Buon giorno a tutti. Approfitto di questo interessante forum per esporre un dubbio e capire se anche altre persone lo hanno:
Hyundai JM M81V - TUCSON - immatricolato "autocarro". 
Devo valutare se mantiene la detrazione fiscale di cui gode come autocarro oppure la perde.
Sul libretto c'e' scritto:
- portata 450 Kg. 
- massa a vuoto 1685 Kg.
- nel codice F2 (da istruzioni libretto=massa complessiva) 2210 Kg.
- codice P2 (Kilowatt) 82,50
1) se calcolo: 82,50 diviso (2210-1685) ottengo un risultato di *157,14* e quindi mantengo la detrazione di tutti i costi come autocarro.
2) se calcolo 82,50 diviso 450 Kg. (la portata netta scritta su libretto) ottengo un risultato di *183,33*  e quindi perdo la detrazione delle spese...
Qual'è il dato giusto da prendere?   :Confused:

----------


## MICHELE2108

Il calcolo esatto è quello corrispondente a 183,33. Infatti se il libretto indica direttamente la portata  è quest'ultima da prendere in considerazione ai fini del rapporto.

----------


## paolab

C'è qualcosa nei dati del libretto da approfondire meglio...
Ovviamente "massa complessiva" meno tara deve dare il netto, e questo deve corrispondere alla portata. Se le cifre sono diverse evidentemente sta sfuggendo qualcosa. Occorre approfondire meglio cosa viene inserito nel codice F2.
Ma altri utenti del forum si sono posti il problema? :Frown:

----------


## PATRIZIA3154

E' Giusto Secondo Me Prendere 450 Perche Tale Cifra Proviene Da
525-75 Peso Convezionale Autista =450  
Ciao Patrizia

----------


## roby

> E' Giusto Secondo Me Prendere 450 Perche Tale Cifra Proviene Da
> 525-75 Peso Convezionale Autista =450  
> Ciao Patrizia

  Grazie Patrizia,
credo proprio che sia come dici tu!!
Farò così... (purtroppo...)  :Frown:

----------


## paolab

Un cliente ha la proprietà di un autocarro che però con le nuove regole non gli permette più la detrazione fiscale delle spese (e iva) perche' supera il limite di 180.
Mi chiede: lasciando perdere camion e furgoni, quali autovetture sono ancora immatricolate autocarri e *non superano il limite del 180??*
Intendo chiedere proprio marca e modello... quali a titolo di esempio?  :Confused:

----------


## roby

> E' Giusto Secondo Me Prendere 450 Perche Tale Cifra Proviene Da
> 525-75 Peso Convezionale Autista =450  
> Ciao Patrizia

  Scusa Patrizia, ti chiedo una informazione: da dove hai ricavato che la differenza è data dal peso convenzionale? Te lo chiedo perche' qualcuno mi dice di non essere d'accordo... :Frown:

----------


## roby

> Scusa Patrizia, ti chiedo una informazione: da dove hai ricavato che la differenza è data dal peso convenzionale? Te lo chiedo perche' qualcuno mi dice di non essere d'accordo...

  Ciao a tutti! Ho trovato dove si parla di massa convenzionale dell'autista: direttiva 93/93/CEE del 29/10/1993 allegato "definizioni prescrizioni generali e particolari" punti 1.5 e segg.. Poi sostituito da direttiva 2004/86 del 5/7/2004.
Ciao

----------


## ivanajol

14 marzo 2007  
REGOLA IN VIGORE DAL 01/01/2006 
AUTOCARRI FISCALI 
Gli autocarri sono detraibili se sul libretto di circolazione è indicato che sono degli autocarri. 
Fanno eccezione quelli che nonostante siano destinati ad uso (J.1) AUTOCARRIsono:
Immatricolati (J) = N1
Codice Carrozzeria (J.2) = F0 (effezero)
Posti (S.1) = 4 o piu'
X > o = 180
                Pt (Kw)
      X =  -------------
               Mc  T(t)
      Pt (P2) = Potenza del motore in Kilowatt
      P = Portata del veicolo (Mc  T) non in tutti i casi i due importi si equivalgono
      Mc = Massa complessiva 
      T = Tara in tonnellate  
I SUDDETTI SONO AUTOVETTURE QUINDI INDETRAIBILI. 
La formula si applica sono nel caso in cui i primi tre requisiti siano rispettati se no è autocarro.   
SPESE AUTOSTRADALI 
TELEPASS
Bisogna vedere quale autoveicolo ne usufruisce: dalla fattura o chiedendo al cliente.  
VIA CARD
Se in contabilità si hanno sia autocarri che autoveicoli si presume che si abbia un uso promiscuo e quindi indetraibile.
Se in contabilità si hanno solo autocarri detraibile.  
può essere valida come regola generale? o è gia' superata da qualche altra gabola?  :Confused:  
Mille grazie :Smile:

----------


## pezzuto

Avevo lo stesso problema con il Tucson autocarro. Secondo me però il provvedimento dell' Agenzia delle Entrate del 06/12/2006 è chiaro e non si presta a diverse interpretazioni. Tenendo conto che su tutte le carte di circolazione UE il valore della portata è direttamente indicato nella sezione 3, sembra strano che il legislatore abbia chiarito come calcolare il valore della portata (testualmente "ottenuta per differenza tra la massa complessiva e la tara").
Peraltro il valore della portata indicato sulle carte di circolazione differisce da quello ottenuto dalla differenza suddetta (non tiene conto infatti della massa del conducente)
Pertanto, a mio parere nel caso specifico e a meno di ulteriori chiarimenti da parte dell'Agenzia delle Entrate, il valore da considerare è 525, e quindi il Tucson risulta "autocarro" deducibile

----------


## nic

Ritenendo esatto il calcolo del 180 e le tre caratteristiche richieste affinchè un automezzo non immatricolato autocarro possa essere considerato tale, mi sembra, d'altro canto, importante interrogarsi sul problema della copertura assicurativa di questi mezzi. Il rischio per i finti autocarri (da sempre, e non solo a causa di questo nuovo calcolo) al di là delle sanzioni fiscali, già molto pesanti, è anche la possibile mancanza di copertura assicurativa nel momento in cui viene utilizzato come autocarro un mezzo che non lo è. L'assicurazione potrebbe non coprire il danno in caso di sinistro (ad esempio perchè il mezzo è stato utilizzato il sabato o la domenica). 
Quindi, è giusto interrogarci su quali sono i limiti consentiti dalla legge affinchè un automezzo sia considerato autocarro, ma, onde evitare spiacevoli sorprese, prudenzialmente, è bene contattare il nostro consulente assicurativo e valutare bene la questione. Ciao

----------


## MisterMitch

> Un cliente ha la proprietà di un autocarro che però con le nuove regole non gli permette più la detrazione fiscale delle spese (e iva) perche' supera il limite di 180.
> Mi chiede: lasciando perdere camion e furgoni, quali autovetture sono ancora immatricolate autocarri e *non superano il limite del 180??*
> Intendo chiedere proprio marca e modello... quali a titolo di esempio?

  ford ranger per esempio....????facendo i calcoli sembra resistere come autocarro

----------


## miami

> E' Giusto Secondo Me Prendere 450 Perche Tale Cifra Proviene Da
> 525-75 Peso Convezionale Autista =450  
> Ciao Patrizia

  Nel mio caso, Voyager Chrysler, ho :
Portata 710Kg
Massa a Vuoto 2005Kg
Massa complessiva (codice libretto F2) 2575Kg
Potenza  105KW
Categoria M1 (e non N1!!)
Con la portata indicata ho <180 , facendo la differenza Massa complessiva e massa a vuoto ho >180, secondo Voi cosa devo fare?
Grazie 
Ciao

----------


## bruce61

ciao a tutti, ho anche io un dubbio su questi maledetti finti autocarri
la legge prevede che alla voce j2 sia indicato F0, sul libretto di un mercedes ML 320 è invece indicato G1 ( furgone vetrinato) e alla lettera J è indicato M1 
DOMANDA:
 SECONDO VOI E' UN VERO O UN FALSO AUTOCARRO??? 
non rispettando le tre ipotesi previste dovrebbe essere autentico
che ne pensate?

----------


## pezzuto

> Nel mio caso, Voyager Chrysler, ho :
> Portata 710Kg
> Massa a Vuoto 2005Kg
> Massa complessiva (codice libretto F2) 2575Kg
> Potenza  105KW
> Categoria M1 (e non N1!!)
> Con la portata indicata ho <180 , facendo la differenza Massa complessiva e massa a vuoto ho >180, secondo Voi cosa devo fare?
> Grazie 
> Ciao

  Con M1 o G1, gi&#224; prima della finanziaria 2007, non avreste le agevolazioni fiscali previste per gli autocarri.

----------

